# No more shows this year......



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

so how about this , Has been put round a few clubs, should hopefully get a decent turnout!!

NorthWest Gathering 22nd Oct....12.30pm

Based At New Brighton Prom,Just off the M53 jct.1.the A554 to kings Parade (see map)

The is app. a mile of common ground for free parking, 
At 1 end of the prob are a few pubs a,small fair/arcade/cafes. 
At thuther end is a larger Restaurant (inc.kids play zone), Golf chip and putt. 
And in the middle the Beach if the tides out, and a model boat lake.

It is an open invitation to GATHER ,bring ya bits and bobs if you wanna sell out,Or just come and mingle, 
Any V.A.G. group car,van,mountain bike is welcome........

Will prob go for a cruise around 4pm for app.15mile.which will end near M53 jct.7

Chilled out is the key word,,(if not freezin)

Hope to see you there and catch up with some old Buddys.

Pass the word on to your clubs and post on your own websites

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?client=public&X=330000&Y=392500&width=700&height=400&gride=&gridn=&srec=0&coordsys=gb&db=GB&addr1=&addr2=&addr3=&pc=&advanced=&local=&localinfosel=&kw=&inmap=&table=&ovtype=&keepicon=&zm=0&scale=50000&out.x=5&out.y=13


----------

